# E collar batteries



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there is anyplace local to buy replacement batteries. I have the sportdog collar and have found them online but would prefer to buy local if possible I havn't checked around to to many places but sportmans said they don't have them so just wondering if any have an idea where to but them thanks for your help.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Might try batteries plus in Layton


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe I just saw them in a bulk pack at either IFA in Ogden or Sportsmans Warehouse in Riverdale. Cant remember which as I went to both places back to back...


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll try them all till I find them I appreciate the help.


----------

